

Women-only Coding School Aims at Worker Shortage, Gender Imbalance - jes
http://www.xconomy.com/seattle/2013/09/27/women-coding-school-aims-worker-shortage-gender-imbalance/

======
chrisbennet
There isn't a "worker shortage". Just a "cheap worker" shortage.

